# Gators in Lake Livingston



## squid150 (Oct 21, 2005)

Went fishing up in the Kickapoo creek area of Livingston the other day and within about 2hrs saw 7 alligators. Most were at least 6 ft and one had to be at least 12ft(I think Tarzan would have ran the other way). Is this pretty common for the upper end of the lake?
By the way hearing that big one leave the shore and hit the water was a sound I will never forget.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I would say that is REALLY common. Alligators have spread to most bodies of water in East Texas and there has been ZERO predators until the last 2 years. TPWD has opened a spring alligator season in "non-core" counties that lasts til the middle of the summer. This is supposedly to take care of "nuisance" alligators. The laws are pretty strict, so read up before you go blasting away. My buddies killed a 13'10" monster a year or two ago during this special season. I have seen 13'+ gators on Livingston, Rayburn, Toledo, and Fork.... They are everywhere....

I will give a quick mention to this as well.... The alligators are everywhere in Chambers County. I put in at Fort Anahuac a few weeks back and saw 25-30 gators on the way out to the bay from the river.... I would say that 7-8 of them were over 10 ft. I noticed alot last fall after Ike as well.... Im sure its a combo of getting pushed up north because of the storm ANNNNND the fact that Ike blew in on the opening weekend of the short alligator season. Just a heads up...

HAPPY WADING!!!!!! haha


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i hope it does not happen but if someone gets attacked maybe they will open up the season


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

if your ever out at night, just hit the spot light in some of the back coves on any lake. You wanna talk about an erie feeling, when their eyes are lit up and all of them are looking at you. we pulled into a cove one night on livingston for some crappie fishing and fired up the spot light, there were probably 200 sets of eyes. some were just inches apart and others were almost a foot apart. needless to say we went and found another spot. biggest one i have ever seen in the wild is on the north end of conroe around stow away marina it was 10'+ long last time i seen him about 4 years ago, the skiers had no clue till he popped up close by.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm always on my guard when I'm wade fishing the lake creeks. I know they are masters of stealth. I take a pistol, don't know that I'd be able to get to it in time. They are good eating. Grilled my favorite way. 
I was one about 10 years ago when I was on the Guadalupe River, nobody at the bed and breakfast wanted to believe us. 
There are lots of them in Lake Raven at Huntsville State Park.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

are there any at the livingston dam?


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

my wife and i saw 3 (all under 7') around the mouth of whiterock creek yesterday. they do not bother me, but she does not even like seeing them in the water. when a carp or buffalo rattles around near the boat she jumps.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Yep, years back when I fished Newton Creek and Carolina Creek they were always present, especially in Carolina Creek. 

We were fishing a little feeder creek in Carolina Creek one day and say a big gater swimming to the back of the creek, away from us. We worked one shoreline then made our turn to work our way back out. Saw 6 or 7 baby gators about 1' long. They started making noises when our boat got up next to them. We looked around and momma was coming back at a pretty good clip. Fired up the bog motor and got the heck out.


----------



## Gondeep (Mar 5, 2005)

Rather fish around gators than sharks.


----------

